# Terry or Prowler or Pioneer ???



## Northern_campers (Feb 2, 2003)

We are currently looking to purchase our first travel trailer and have found identical floor plans and features in Terry (lite model "25 Z") ,Prowler (lite model "25 Z", and Piorneer (model 24t6)

Question 1) what are the differences between these model, all manufactured by fleetwood

Question 2) Unrelated to the above, what are the pro's and con's of wood frame constructin over aluminum frame construction.

Any thougths would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Gary B (Feb 2, 2003)

Terry or Prowler or Pioneer ???

Hi Northern, the biggest differneces between the Tery & Prowler is problay a few trim items, basically it like the difference between a Dodge or Plymount. I don't know about the Pioneer. As to alum. vs wood mostly its a personal thing, alum maybe lighter, may cost more, will transmitt the heat and cold alot more, can be a cause of condensation. Wood insulates better, is heavier, if you have a leak its serious in both types, in the wood ones the wood framing and inner walls and floor will rot, with alum the inner walls and floor will rot. If wt is a consideration and you only camp in the spring/summer/fall then alum maybe the way to go. We look and go for a floor plan we like vs wood or alum. Good luck in the search.    :approve:


----------

